# HR20 and Harmony Remotes



## yaddayaddayadda (Oct 12, 2005)

I have a Harmony 680 and currently have an HR10-250. Anyone using their Harmony for the HR20? How often do you use functions on the D* remote colored buttons (the red, green, blue, yellow ones)? Do you map them to a button on the LCD screen? Do you need them that often?


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

yaddayaddayadda said:


> I have a Harmony 680 and currently have an HR10-250. Anyone using their Harmony for the HR20? How often do you use functions on the D* remote colored buttons (the red, green, blue, yellow ones)? Do you map them to a button on the LCD screen? Do you need them that often?


I use that same remote with my HR20. I have the 6 buttons by the screen set for Active, List, and the 4 colors. I use the active, list and blue (I think that's the color that brings up the mini-guide) the most.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

yaddayaddayadda said:


> I have a Harmony 680 and currently have an HR10-250. Anyone using their Harmony for the HR20? How often do you use functions on the D* remote colored buttons (the red, green, blue, yellow ones)? Do you map them to a button on the LCD screen? Do you need them that often?


I use the 680 with the HR20 and set the colors up in the screen. It works fine. I wish I knew how to set up the 30 sec fast forward; I tried but did not succeed.

Any ideas?


----------



## cking2020 (Mar 11, 2006)

Vinny said:


> I use the 680 with the HR20 and set the colors up in the screen. It works fine. I wish I knew how to set up the 30 sec fast forward; I tried but did not succeed.
> 
> Any ideas?


I use the 880 and in order to get 30 second skip, I had to use the "Learn Command" from the HR20 remote as the SkipForward options did not seem to work.


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Sep 20, 2006)

Vinny said:


> I use the 680 with the HR20 and set the colors up in the screen. It works fine. I wish I knew how to set up the 30 sec fast forward; I tried but did not succeed.
> 
> Any ideas?


The Harmony Web site just has the incorrect code set up for 30-second slip. (It just fast forwards.)

You just have to use the D* remote and have your Harmony learn the command. First tweak I made with the Harmony, and it's worked fine.

The only think I can't get right is skip-to-tick, because it requires a little bit more nuance. I've actually programmed it correctly for skip to tick when rewinding, but I haven't been able to get it right for fast forward.

BTW, I have the four color buttons programmed on the screen of my Harmony as well, and it works fine. Use blue the most to bring up the mini-guide, and occasionally yellow. The other two are actually pretty useless.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

SlightlyJaded said:


> The Harmony Web site just has the incorrect code set up for 30-second slip. (It just fast forwards.)
> 
> You just have to use the D* remote and have your Harmony learn the command. First tweak I made with the Harmony, and it's worked fine.
> 
> ...


I tried that, I must have done something wrong. I was on the website where it says learn commands. I named the command 30 sec skip; then lined the 2 remotes up and hit the D* remote key. The website said command detected. I updated the remote and it just fast forwards. I was wondering how it would know what key to assign the function to. HELP!


----------



## cking2020 (Mar 11, 2006)

You have the command created, so now all you need to do is access the activity, choose to Change the Behaviour of the buttons, and then assign your new 30 sec skip command to the correct button. It should show up in the list I believe.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Here's a trick for Harmony users who don't like having to press Guide twice to get to the guide: Tell it that you want to learn a new code for your TV, but press the Guide button on the DirecTV remote. Then just set it up like I have shown below, and the remote will send the Guide command twice when you press the button. It happens so fast that you can't even see the category list come up.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

cking2020 said:


> You have the command created, so now all you need to do is access the activity, choose to Change the Behaviour of the buttons, and then assign your new 30 sec skip command to the correct button. It should show up in the list I believe.


Thanks.....did it and it works perfectly now.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Here's a trick for Harmony users who don't like having to press Guide twice to get to the guide: Tell it that you want to learn a new code for your TV, but press the Guide button on the DirecTV remote. Then just set it up like I have shown below, and the remote will send the Guide command twice when you press the button. It happens so fast that you can't even see the category list come up.


*N I C E !!!*

This never even occured to me! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> *N I C E !!!*
> 
> This never even occured to me! Thanks!!!!!


My family was just as happy when I figured this out. It's got to be one of the stupidest UI "innovations" any company has ever come up with. Having to press Guide twice to see the guide is simply dumb.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> My family was just as happy when I figured this out. It's got to be one of the stupidest UI "innovations" any company has ever come up with. Having to press Guide twice to see the guide is simply dumb.


Cablevision's iO boxes do the same exact thing. Drives me nuts when I'm at my friends apartment.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Cablevision's iO boxes do the same exact thing. Drives me nuts when I'm at my friends apartment.


Wow, I didn't realize there was anyone else with other providers who shared in our plight. I wonder which company had this wonderful feature first, and if the other one saw the first one and thought "WOW! This is awesome, our receivers need to do this too!" :nono2:


----------



## Sickler (Sep 6, 2006)

Another "trick" I did was use the Page +- keys (680) as the Red and Green buttons. That way it's very intuitive to go to the different tabs and page through 12 hours at a time on the guide.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Sickler said:


> Another "trick" I did was use the Page +- keys (680) as the Red and Green buttons. That way it's very intuitive to go to the different tabs and page through 12 hours at a time on the guide.


My family has gotten too used to having those keys act as page +/- keys that they'd go nuts if I changed them to red and green. But I definitely like your idea!


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> Here's a trick for Harmony users who don't like having to press Guide twice to get to the guide: Tell it that you want to learn a new code for your TV, but press the Guide button on the DirecTV remote. Then just set it up like I have shown below, and the remote will send the Guide command twice when you press the button. It happens so fast that you can't even see the category list come up.


Very nice. I did the same thing with Skip Back to make my pseudo auto correct a little larger.


----------



## Jolliec (Sep 1, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Here's a trick for Harmony users who don't like having to press Guide twice to get to the guide: Tell it that you want to learn a new code for your TV, but press the Guide button on the DirecTV remote. Then just set it up like I have shown below, and the remote will send the Guide command twice when you press the button. It happens so fast that you can't even see the category list come up.


I have successfully done this for the guide button.

However, I am trying to setup the LCD display buttons in a certain way. My problem is that the the Harmony wants to reorganize the buttons by priority (from what I understand). So, to get the LCD buttons the way I want, I cannot use the "Learn code for TV" method since it must be a lower priority and causes the display to move or delete my buttons when I do it that way.

Does anyone know how send mutiple commands "List>Yellow" for an LCD button without using the Learn TV method? I have tried just learning the command "List" for the PVR under name List and then programming "MY LCD BUTTON - LIST - YELLOW" but it does not seem to work. Or, am I just doing something wrong?

Hope this makes sense...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I have never tried doing it with a button on the display. I will play around with it later and see if I can come up with anything.

This is one thing about the Harmony that really bugs me. There's no reason that this remote shouldn't be able to support proper macros!


----------



## cpbergie (Aug 21, 2006)

Has anyone tried using the RAW format for something like thise? and pasting the raw commands from two seperate buttons?


----------



## WANDERER (Sep 27, 2006)

cpbergie said:


> Has anyone tried using the RAW format for something like thise? and pasting the raw commands from two seperate buttons?


Ya know what the real problem is - Harmony remotes are sh*&!


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

WANDERER said:


> Ya know what the real problem is - Harmony remotes are sh*&!


Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but you're the first person I've ever seen say that. I love mine. I converted from a high end Phillips Pronto to the 659. Now I have the 880 and it's never given me problems.


----------



## WANDERER (Sep 27, 2006)

KCWolfPck said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but you're the first person I've ever seen say that. I love mine. I converted from a high end Phillips Pronto to the 659. Now I have the 880 and it's never given me problems.


Ya - not trying to offend anybody. But the ergo sucks and why oh why would they not provide a few simple buttons that actually allow real macro ability (within an activity) The peanut kicks the 880's butt ergo wise.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

WANDERER said:


> Ya know what the real problem is - Harmony remotes are sh*&!


They work fine for me


----------



## WANDERER (Sep 27, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> They work fine for me


Its all I use - but I sure wish I could watch video on that cool litte lcd screen! How fat would that be?! If they could wifi that bit&^ to my PC then I could access itunes etc - and program it from the couch! I bet wifi (or bluetooth) will be on the next release!


----------



## jedster (Sep 20, 2006)

Vinny said:


> I tried that, I must have done something wrong. I was on the website where it says learn commands. I named the command 30 sec skip; then lined the 2 remotes up and hit the D* remote key. The website said command detected. I updated the remote and it just fast forwards. I was wondering how it would know what key to assign the function to. HELP!


You need to point to the BACK of the harmony (i had the same problem as you until i figured tihs out).

another tip for people: i use the up arrow button (not direction) to bring up the dvr list -- it isn't really used for anything else, and that way i don't need to muck with the lcd screen as much. i use the lcd screen for the colors as well as a redundant list and i think live or active.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

WANDERER said:


> I sure wish I could watch video on that cool litte lcd screen! How fat would that be?!


That would be incredibly stupid, and a tremendous waste of battery power. You're in front of your *TV* FFS, and you want to watch video on a crappy little screen on your remote? Why?


----------



## WANDERER (Sep 27, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> That would be incredibly stupid, and a tremendous waste of battery power. You're in front of your *TV* FFS, and you want to watch video on a crappy little screen on your remote? Why?


 oh F! I haven't laughed that hard in a lonnnnnng time! I was hoping someone with balls would take the bait!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

WANDERER said:


> oh F! I haven't laughed that hard in a lonnnnnng time! I was hoping someone with balls would take the bait!


I don't pull my punches. At least you weren't serious!


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

WANDERER said:


> oh F! I haven't laughed that hard in a lonnnnnng time! I was hoping someone with balls would take the bait!


Ok?


----------



## WANDERER (Sep 27, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Ok?


You thought my idea was cool didn't ya! Come on - admit it. It's ok!:grin: :nono2:


----------



## uncrph90 (Aug 29, 2002)

WANDERER said:


> You thought my idea was cool didn't ya! Come on - admit it. It's ok!:grin: :nono2:


Not bad--cooler would be instead of Picture in Picture--Picture in Remote! We could use the "other" tuner when activated and watch two games at once!:hurah:


----------



## deddleman (Sep 26, 2006)

I think it would be cool if they could start having an integrated guide on the video screen of the remotes (without showing on the TV). You could then check whats on while watching a program without annoying your significant other.

Doug


----------



## uncrph90 (Aug 29, 2002)

deddleman said:


> I think it would be cool if they could start having an integrated guide on the video screen of the remotes (without showing on the TV). You could then check whats on while watching a program without annoying your significant other.
> 
> Doug


Actually, I thought you could do that. I've never used that feature, but I know there is an option to select "favorite" channels in the Harmony database and then pick a specific number of days guide data to load in the remote. Always seemed too cumbersome to me, but the idea of not bothering your S.O. is a good point.

Anybody actually use that feature on their harmony?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I've heard about that feature on some Harmony models. The 880 can't do that. I don't plug it into my computer nearly enough to keep the guide data updated anyway.


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

uncrph90 said:


> Actually, I thought you could do that. I've never used that feature, but I know there is an option to select "favorite" channels in the Harmony database and then pick a specific number of days guide data to load in the remote. Always seemed too cumbersome to me, but the idea of not bothering your S.O. is a good point.
> 
> Anybody actually use that feature on their harmony?


I have the 659 and have tried it before. Probally would be better on a 880 or 890 because of the color screens. I believe you can get 14 days worth of programing. You tell it who your provider is and what region and then pick the channels. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> I've heard about that feature on some Harmony models. The 880 can't do that. I don't plug it into my computer nearly enough to keep the guide data updated anyway.


Are you sure? I see that it has a MEDIA button. That is the one you use to bring up the list.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Twosted said:


> Are you sure? I see that it has a MEDIA button. That is the one you use to bring up the list.


It'd be nice if the 880 supported a channel guide, but like Jeremy said, it doesn't. The media button on the 880 brings up your favorite channels list. I have 16 of the D* HD channels in there, complete with color channel logos!

I got my channel logos from here: http://squareworld.com/harmony/


----------



## toddrohner (Jun 14, 2006)

Has anyone had any success with programming "skip to end" or "skip to start"? 

I am using the 880. I have taught the remote the commands for 30 second slip and jump back. I get unpredictable results when I try to hold these these buttons for 3 seconds on the 880. Sometimes I get the skip to end/skip to start, other times I do not.


----------



## JMAC (Feb 24, 2006)

I am having the same issue with my Harmony. I am thinking about adding the R15 as a device and then using the skip forward button function. Does Logitech ever go back and fix these commands?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

toddrohner said:


> Has anyone had any success with programming "skip to end" or "skip to start"?
> 
> I am using the 880. I have taught the remote the commands for 30 second slip and jump back. I get unpredictable results when I try to hold these these buttons for 3 seconds on the 880. Sometimes I get the skip to end/skip to start, other times I do not.


Hold down the buttons for 3 seconds, release, then press them again. Works fine when I do this with my 880.


----------



## toddrohner (Jun 14, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Hold down the buttons for 3 seconds, release, then press them again. Works fine when I do this with my 880.


I'll give it a try tonight. Thanks.


----------



## yesongs (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey all, my initial post

Just got my HR20, so far so good

I have the 659 and was frustrated because typing both HR20 and HR20-700 onto the Harmony site as I had seen suggested on several forums did not seem to work.

While away on biz this week I read that the r15 codes work on the 659 and viola, seems that they do

Eddie


----------



## Barmat (Aug 27, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Here's a trick for Harmony users who don't like having to press Guide twice to get to the guide: Tell it that you want to learn a new code for your TV, but press the Guide button on the DirecTV remote. Then just set it up like I have shown below, and the remote will send the Guide command twice when you press the button. It happens so fast that you can't even see the category list come up.


Thanks, I just did this with my 880 and it works great. The UI guys smoking crack or what?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Barmat said:


> The UI guys smoking crack or what?


That's the only explaination I can come up with.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Hold down the buttons for 3 seconds, release, then press them again. Works fine when I do this with my 880.


Works the same with my 680.


----------



## Big Dish (Oct 15, 2006)

Barmat said:


> Thanks, I just did this with my 880 and it works great. The UI guys smoking crack or what?


I'm having problems with programming the guide button sending the IR signal twice. Any suggestions? It just isn't working for me.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Big Dish said:


> I'm having problems with programming the guide button sending the IR signal twice. Any suggestions? It just isn't working for me.


Learn the guide command from the HR20 remote and assign it to your TV instead of the HR20. When you configure the guide button for your watch tv activity, make it send the guide command to both the HR20 and the tv, which really just sends the same command to the HR20 twice.


----------



## GA20646 (Sep 14, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Here's a trick for Harmony users who don't like having to press Guide twice to get to the guide: Tell it that you want to learn a new code for your TV, but press the Guide button on the DirecTV remote. Then just set it up like I have shown below, and the remote will send the Guide command twice when you press the button. It happens so fast that you can't even see the category list come up.


Thanks for the great tip Jeremy. It works perfectly on my 880.


----------



## Big Dish (Oct 15, 2006)

Here is a screenshot of how I set it up. Everything should work.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Big Dish said:


> Here is a screenshot of how I set it up. Everything should work.


Yep, it definitely looks like you got it right. All I can suggest is trying again. Maybe the remote got a bad read on the signal and didn't realize it.


----------



## Big Dish (Oct 15, 2006)

I got it to work! The only thing I did different was use the web interface instead of the software I installed when I bought the 880. Weird, but thanks for your help.



Jeremy W said:


> Yep, it definitely looks like you got it right. All I can suggest is trying again. Maybe the remote got a bad read on the signal and didn't realize it.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Glad to hear you got it working.


----------



## bluesjam (Oct 13, 2006)

GA20646 said:


> Thanks for the great tip Jeremy. It works perfectly on my 880.


I second that, works great on my 880 too! Thanks Jeremy!

Big Dish, I too had a problem getting my 880 to learn new codes, not sure why it didn't like the HR20 remote. I was using the software and didn't need to try it through the web interface. I'll try it next time I need to learn a new code.


----------



## Frodtab (Sep 17, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Here's a trick for Harmony users who don't like having to press Guide twice to get to the guide: Tell it that you want to learn a new code for your TV, but press the Guide button on the DirecTV remote. Then just set it up like I have shown below, and the remote will send the Guide command twice when you press the button. It happens so fast that you can't even see the category list come up.


Great trick Jeremy. I also set up a combo that jumps to the ToDo list (List + Yellow) - HUGE time saver.

Thanks!


----------



## burnside (Oct 9, 2006)

I have 2 questions about the 880 since I haven't bought one yet.

1. Lets say I am watching my HR20 and then I want to watch a DVD. If I press the "Play DVD" button, will it know that my TV is already on and that it doesn't have to turn it on? Or even better, let's say if my wife turned on the TV and HR20 without the harmony, then later on she finds the Harmony and presses "Play DVD". What would happen?

2. For all the buttons, is it true that the state of the buttons and the screen buttons change according to the device being used?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

burnside said:


> I have 2 questions about the 880 since I haven't bought one yet.
> 
> 1. Lets say I am watching my HR20 and then I want to watch a DVD. If I press the "Play DVD" button, will it know that my TV is already on and that it doesn't have to turn it on? Or even better, let's say if my wife turned on the TV and HR20 without the harmony, then later on she finds the Harmony and presses "Play DVD". What would happen?


The Harmony keeps track of which devices are on or off, so yes if you were watching TV and then told it to watch a dvd it would know the TV was already on and just change the input on the tv. You can also control whether the Harmony should shut off specific devices for each activity. However if you used a separate remote to turn everything on and then picked up the Harmony, it would not know the current power state of everything and may start turning things off instead of on.



burnside said:


> 2. For all the buttons, is it true that the state of the buttons and the screen buttons change according to the device being used?


Yes, each activity can have different functions for each button. This includes the buttons assigned to the LCD screen.


----------



## burnside (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks PoitNarf!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> However if you used a separate remote to turn everything on and then picked up the Harmony, it would not know the current power state of everything and may start turning things off instead of on.


There is a dedicated Help button on the remote in case things get out of sync. It will go through and ask questions so that it can figure out what state everything is in, and solve the problem for you. It's very easy for even non-techies to use.


----------



## gdawg (Sep 11, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> It'd be nice if the 880 supported a channel guide, but like Jeremy said, it doesn't. The media button on the 880 brings up your favorite channels list. I have 16 of the D* HD channels in there, complete with color channel logos!
> 
> I got my channel logos from here: http://squareworld.com/harmony/


I was succesful in setting up the favorites but am having a difficult time with the correct delay settings. When pressing a button for one of the favorites the channel changes to quickly for a two or three numbered channel, i.e. channel 277 goes to channel 2 before the 77 is entered. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gdawg (Sep 11, 2006)

gdawg said:


> I was succesful in setting up the favorites but am having a difficult time with the correct delay settings. When pressing a button for one of the favorites the channel changes to quickly for a two or three numbered channel, i.e. channel 277 goes to channel 2 before the 77 is entered. Any help would be appreciated.


Reduced Inter-device delay from 2000ms to 300ms and that did the trick.


----------



## PortlandSpartan (Oct 4, 2006)

I just picked up a Harmony 550 and it was damn easy to get setup out of the box. Most things work, but I'd like to do some tweaks (specifically getting 30 sec skip to work). Anyone have recommendations on training/education resources? I'm guessing the Harmony website is pretty solid...


----------



## gdawg (Sep 11, 2006)

PortlandSpartan said:


> I just picked up a Harmony 550 and it was damn easy to get setup out of the box. Most things work, but I'd like to do some tweaks (specifically getting 30 sec skip to work). Anyone have recommendations on training/education resources? I'm guessing the Harmony website is pretty solid...


Try this forum it has some great info on Harmony remotes.

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-harmony/list.cgi


----------



## zeebanker (Oct 21, 2006)

gdawg said:


> Reduced Inter-device delay from 2000ms to 300ms and that did the trick.


Thank you gdawg! That worked exactly for me. Reducing the inter-key delay (which was already at 100ms) did nothing, so I went ahead and reduced the inter-device delay from 2000-300ms as you suggested and now the favorite channel buttons work properly. Thanks!


----------



## jadco (Sep 29, 2006)

I have the Harmony 880 and I have set my favorites but the delay is too long and it will not change the channels fast enough. I have changed the speeds with no luck. 

Anybody have a solution?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I can't help you with your particular problem, but generally how do you like the Harmony? I've got an 880 on order and due for delivery Monday. I'm looking forward to parking my bundle of separate remotes and using just one for a change.


----------



## jadco (Sep 29, 2006)

It's a great remote. Have had for about a year. It is the best all in one I have ever had.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

jadco said:


> It's a great remote. Have had for about a year. It is the best all in one I have ever had.


I have a 628 Harmony from Sams Club (50 bucks) and I couldn't be happier. It properly controls my entire HT system, including the HR20, and the backlight is exceptional.

Big bang for the buck!


----------



## GA20646 (Sep 14, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> I can't help you with your particular problem, but generally how do you like the Harmony? I've got an 880 on order and due for delivery Monday. I'm looking forward to parking my bundle of separate remotes and using just one for a change.


it hurt to spend so much money on remote but I love it. The wife even loves it because its so easy to control everything.


----------



## Barmat (Aug 27, 2006)

I have the 880 and love it. It handles everything I need for the HR20. Just use the HR15 config and learn anything that's missing. I only wish the buttons were a little larger and more spread out. I think there was a post here about setting up the guide button to take you directly to the guide without having to press it twice. The way it is now, pressing once for filters, twice for guide, the software designers should be embarrassed.


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

I've been using the 520 with a variety of components, including D*Tivo, Mits 65 monitor, Samsung 160, Panasonic xr55, Technics CD and Panasonic E85 DVD Recorder, and now the HR20. Works great, easy set up. Love it. Girlfriend loves it. 

Question is with the addition of the HR20, wouldn't the X Box version be the ideal companion due to the color buttons? My only beef with the 520 controlling the HR20 is that the color buttons are scattered around the device menu for the HR20. 

Would this be the improvement I think it would? I do believe the 520 wins on coolness, tho.


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

jba115 said:


> I've been using the 520 with a variety of components, including D*Tivo, Mits 65 monitor, Samsung 160, Panasonic xr55, Technics CD and Panasonic E85 DVD Recorder, and now the HR20. Works great, easy set up. Love it. Girlfriend loves it.
> 
> Question is with the addition of the HR20, wouldn't the X Box version be the ideal companion due to the color buttons? My only beef with the 520 controlling the HR20 is that the color buttons are scattered around the device menu for the HR20.
> 
> Would this be the improvement I think it would? I do believe the 520 wins on coolness, tho.


I thought that too, But if you look closely at it the "Y" button (yellow) is also labeled "Guide". Which means there is no guide button. Ideally the European Harmony remotes would be perfect. I have yet to hear from anyone in the US that has used one with the HR20. As you can see below the European 520 (it is called a 525) has all of the colored buttons added. It is for a teletype service they use in Europe


----------



## Frodtab (Sep 17, 2006)

jadco said:


> I have the Harmony 880 and I have set my favorites but the delay is too long and it will not change the channels fast enough. I have changed the speeds with no luck.
> 
> Anybody have a solution?


I reduced Inter-device delay from 2000ms to 300ms which worked for me. If this alone does not work, try the tips from here - I combined several to get the solution.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=623320


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

Twosted said:


> I thought that too, But if you look closely at it the "Y" button (yellow) is also labeled "Guide". Which means there is no guide button. Ideally the European Harmony remotes would be perfect. I have yet to hear from anyone in the US that has used one with the HR20. As you can see below the European 520 (it is called a 525) has all of the colored buttons added. It is for a teletype service they use in Europe


That euro 520 looks a lot like the 550 minus the color buttons. I have the 550


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

pappys said:


> That euro 520 looks a lot like the 550 minus the color buttons. I have the 550


Here is the 550 version. It is called the 555


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

Anyway to get either of those here in the goold old USofA?


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

jba115 said:


> Anyway to get either of those here in the goold old USofA?


Here are a couple of links in this thread for the 885:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=64832

But when I checked them now, one says it is no longer available and the other says out of stock.


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

Found one on Ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/Logitech-Harmony-555-Advanced-Universal-Remote-Control_W0QQitemZ280033479784QQihZ018QQcategoryZ61323QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

EDIT: Check out his store. He has a few models for sale including the 525,785 and 885.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

I still have not read about anyone trying one of the Harmony xx5 remotes over here in the US. I don't doubt they'll work just fine, but my only concern is how compatible the battery charging would be with US voltage and current.


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I still have not read about anyone trying one of the Harmony xx5 remotes over here in the US. I don't doubt they'll work just fine, but my only concern is how compatible the battery charging would be with US voltage and current.


I went to the Euro Logitech site and went through the whole thing of adding it to a cart. It asks you which charger you want Euro or US. This leads me to beleive that the voltage is the same. The only difference is the charging transfromer.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Twosted said:


> I went to the Euro Logitech site and went through the whole thing of adding it to a cart. It asks you which charger you want Euro or US. This leads me to beleive that the voltage is the same. The only difference is the charging transfromer.


When I tried what you said it only gives me the option for a "UK Power Supply" or a "standard" one. Not sure if "standard" means US compatible. But you're probably right. As long as you have the correct power adapter it should probably work fine.


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> When I tried what you said it only gives me the option for a "UK Power Supply" or a "standard" one. Not sure if "standard" means US compatible.


Yea that's what I assumed. But you know what happens when you do that.:nono2:


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Twosted said:


> Yea that's what I assumed. But you know what happens when you do that.:nono2:


Care to pony up some dough and see if it will indeed work? 

I'd do it myself if I didn't already have an 880.


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Care to pony up some dough and see if it will indeed work?
> 
> I'd do it myself if I didn't already have an 880.


Sure I'll get right on that. NOT!:lol: . I already own a 659 and 678.


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey Poitnarf, I found a thread where someone in the US owns the 885 and said it works. The didn't mention anything about the charger though.

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-harmony/thread.cgi?keywords=4102&highlight=directv


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Got my 880 yesterday and overall I'm pretty pleased. The software is SUPPOSED to be OS X-compatible but I had an absolute ***** of a time getting it and the Harmony website interface to work on my Powerbook G4, using either Firefox 2 or Safari. I finally gave up and went to the XP box in the bedroom and it worked fine. _*grumble grumble*_

Once I got things running smoothly, it was a breeze to tell the Harmony which devices I have and how I have them connected. The only thing I had to do was have the Harmony "learn" the 30-Second Slip command. Once I did that, it was golden. The buttons aren't quite as "solid"-feeling as I like. I prefer the semi-rubbery feel of the TiVo peanut and the D* remotes to the plasticky/clicky feel of the Harmony buttons, but the clear screen, the automatic lighting when you pick it up, and the incredible flexibility and ease of programming can't be beat.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

Twosted said:


> Here is the 550 version. It is called the 555


I have the 550. A few observations about the 555:

- It appears to have an orange backlight instead of the blue I have on my 550
- It has the same overall number of hard buttons, they're just configured differently
- The large up and down arrow buttons on the 550 are replaced on the 555 by the sound and picture buttons
- The sound and picture buttons on the 550 are replaced on the 555 by the green and red buttons
- The A and B buttons on the 550 are replaced on the 555 by the yellow and blue buttons

I really like the 550. Although the 555 has actual colored buttons to correspond the the buttons on the HR20 remote, their placement at the bottom of the remote would deter me from switching to the 555. Also, I have an HDTivo, and the colored buttons really don't relate to that box, or any other component I have in my HT, so it doesn't hold much appeal for me. However, if the colored buttons were swapped with the Picture and Sound buttons on the 555, I might consider it a nearly perfect remote for the HR20. I have setup my 550 for the HR20 as follows:

- Of course, I have all the colored buttons on the LCD page 2 as a backup to the hard buttons, but I prefer hard buttons when possible
- Since red and green are the most oft used of the color buttons, I've put those on the conveniently located large up and down buttons in the middle of the remote
- I rarely use yellow or blue, so I put those on the A and B buttons in the lower-right corner
- The Guide button is setup with a "macro" that sends two IR commands, which skips past the filter screen without my seeing it
- The Replay or Skip Back button is setup with a "macro" that sends two IR commands, which doubles the skip back time (I think when it's working properly, the skip back is 6 secs, so my remote skips back 12 secs)

By the way, I didn't have any trouble with the online database and having to tell it I was using the R15 or any workaround like that. I chose the HR20-700 that was in the database and that worked fine (except for the default skipback and skipfwd, which were sending rew and ff commands before I re-programmed them).


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

I use the up and down arrow buttons on my 880 to move the guide forward or back 12 hours. I had been thinking about adding the color buttons to the display and will do so now.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

Reggie3 said:


> I use the up and down arrow buttons on my 880 to move the guide forward or back 12 hours. I had been thinking about adding the color buttons to the display and will do so now.


That's exactly what mine do. They are actually the red and green buttons that you're using for that.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Reggie3 said:


> I use the up and down arrow buttons on my 880 to move the guide forward or back 12 hours. I had been thinking about adding the color buttons to the display and will do so now.


I noticed that the online database actually has the colored buttons programmed in, they're just not setup to put them on the screen by default. That should be easy to take care of.


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

Reggie3 said:


> I use the up and down arrow buttons on my 880 to move the guide forward or back 12 hours. I had been thinking about adding the color buttons to the display and will do so now.


Here is a pic of the 895


----------



## rjc (Jan 26, 2006)

Can someone let us know how to program the 880 remote to be able to do the 30 second skip
Thanks


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

rjc said:


> Can someone let us know how to program the 880 remote to be able to do the 30 second skip
> Thanks


You have to teach it the command. It is discussed at length here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=63732&highlight=harmony+30


----------



## jsevinsk (Sep 14, 2006)

I've been thinking about buying the Harmony 880 remote. I like the features of it, but something is bothering me about the placement of the play/ff/rew/pause buttons. I've found that when the buttons are near the bottom, they are harder to reach with your thumb, and those buttons get used the most. If you own this remote, how do you feel about those buttons?

I've never actually seen or held one of these remotes, so maybe I should go find one to play with.


----------



## burnside (Oct 9, 2006)

Frodtab said:


> Great trick Jeremy. I also set up a combo that jumps to the ToDo list (List + Yellow) - HUGE time saver.
> 
> Thanks!


Did you assign it to a custom screen button or to a remote button? I would like to do this for one of my custom screen buttons, but can't get it to work. Any help?

Thanks!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

burnside said:


> Did you assign it to a custom screen button or to a remote button? I would like to do this for one of my custom screen buttons, but can't get it to work. Any help?
> 
> Thanks!


The screen buttons are treated exactly the same as the hard buttons, the setup is no different.


----------



## burnside (Oct 9, 2006)

I think the custom screen buttons only can only perform actions for the current device. That's what has been happening to me so far.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

burnside said:


> I think the custom screen buttons only can only perform actions for the current device. That's what has been happening to me so far.


Nope. An "Activity" usually consists of several devices. There is a bug with the Harmony remotes in that it won't let you have full control over the order of the LCD buttons. It will group all functions related to a device together. For example: if you mix commands for your TV and HR20 in the configuration, once the config is uploaded to the Harmony remote it will group all HR20 commands first and then TV commands on the buttons below that. My "Watch TV" activity includes commands for my HR20, TV and AV receiver.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

I just realized after reading the tricks of the HR-20 that I need to program the "dash" into my 880. That is needed for some funcitons - I guess I will put it into the soft keys and will probably program the + key to be dash too.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

The + key is the most convenient place to put the - key. I don't know why Logitech didn't just make it a - key in the first place.


----------



## TimeShifter (Dec 27, 2005)

I recently switched from the HR10-250 to the HR20 DVR. I've been using a Harmony 628 for a few years, and it doesn't exactly have the best button layout for the HR20, given the four colored buttons, and others.

I checked the Logitech site yesterday to see what the currently models were. I immediately noticed the colored buttons on the 720, and was thinking it would be a great match. ( http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/remotes/universal_remotes/devices/370&cl=us,en ) But, when searching online at places like Amazon, they show a picture without the colored buttons. After doing a little research, the pictures of the 720 on the Logitech site look like the Euro model 785.

Anyone happen to know the status of this model? Is it a mistake on the Logitech site? Or, maybe since it doesn't have an "Add to Cart" button on the Logitech site, is it not available yet?

Thanks!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

The only US model I'm aware of that actually has colored buttons is the one for the Xbox 360. But they're not in the same order they are on the DirecTV remote.


----------



## TimeShifter (Dec 27, 2005)

So, either the Logitech web site is wrong. Or, they've updated this model to include colored buttons, but it's not available yet.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Logitech's website is wrong, and it has been for a while. If you hold your mouse over the image at the top, the tooltip that pops up says Harmony 785 Advanced Universal Remote.


----------



## TimeShifter (Dec 27, 2005)

That bites. :-( Thx for the reply.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

TimeShifter said:


> I recently switched from the HR10-250 to the HR20 DVR. I've been using a Harmony 628 for a few years, and it doesn't exactly have the best button layout for the HR20, given the four colored buttons, and others.
> 
> I checked the Logitech site yesterday to see what the currently models were. I immediately noticed the colored buttons on the 720, and was thinking it would be a great match. ( http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/remotes/universal_remotes/devices/370&cl=us,en ) But, when searching online at places like Amazon, they show a picture without the colored buttons. After doing a little research, the pictures of the 720 on the Logitech site look like the Euro model 785.
> 
> ...


TimeShifter - check out this thread at RemoteCentral for some info on the 720 and how Logitech seems to have substituted the 785 for the 720 in the pictures...

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-harmony/thread.cgi?5794

(If you haven't visited that site before, it's a great resource for universal remotes.)


----------



## TimeShifter (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks! I'll watch that thread.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

TimeShifter said:


> I recently switched from the HR10-250 to the HR20 DVR. I've been using a Harmony 628 for a few years, and it doesn't exactly have the best button layout for the HR20, given the four colored buttons, and others.
> 
> I checked the Logitech site yesterday to see what the currently models were. I immediately noticed the colored buttons on the 720, and was thinking it would be a great match. ( http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/remotes/universal_remotes/devices/370&cl=us,en ) But, when searching online at places like Amazon, they show a picture without the colored buttons. After doing a little research, the pictures of the 720 on the Logitech site look like the Euro model 785.
> 
> ...


I bought my 720 from COSTCO... there is no row with colored buttons.

I just added them as "softkeys" in the LCD area...








image from COSTCO site...


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

My Harmony 885 (the European version of the 880) has colored buttons. I got it off ebay from Germany. I love it.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I'll toss in my .02 in favor of the Harmony 890. It was very easy to program and has worked very well so far. I put the color buttons up on the display. You can also get to them by hitting the "Device" key.


----------



## TimeShifter (Dec 27, 2005)

jes said:


> I bought my 720 from COSTCO... there is no row with colored buttons.
> 
> I just added them as "softkeys" in the LCD area...


I went to Costco today, to pick one up. After seeing one in person, and some long consideration, it felt like the buttons were a little too small, and close together for my taste. So, for me, it wouldn't have mattered if Logitech were going to start selling the 785 version with the colored buttons. Plus, I've always been a fan of the TiVo peanut.

I ended up buying two 670's from Amazon for $78.99 each. I'll program the colored buttons in to the "sound - v - ^ - pic" row of buttons, or as softkeys.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

Ken S said:


> I'll toss in my .02 in favor of the Harmony 890. It was very easy to program and has worked very well so far. I put the color buttons up on the display. You can also get to them by hitting the "Device" key.


I just pulled the trigger and ordered an 890. I have seen mixed reviews on the web, but figure I'll give it a try and see how I like it.

Thanks for your $0.02 Ken S!


----------



## xandor (Nov 18, 2005)

I have 2 670's and have the colors programmed to the LCD. I've even got the hang of the skip to tic feature. 

Now if they would just release one with bluetooth so I can control my PS3.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

TimeShifter said:


> I've always been a fan of the TiVo peanut.


Well, that just proves that you have absolutely zero taste when it comes to remote controls! :lol:

Seriously, the Tivo peanut is one of the crappiest remote controls I've ever had the displeasure of using. What a piece of junk! Who puts the TV power and input buttons in the middle of the remote?


----------



## TimeShifter (Dec 27, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> Well, that just proves that you have absolutely zero taste when it comes to remote controls! :lol:
> 
> Seriously, the Tivo peanut is one of the crappiest remote controls I've ever had the displeasure of using. What a piece of junk! Who puts the TV power and input buttons in the middle of the remote?


:lol: I'll give you that, regarding the power and input buttons. I guess I should have specified that I'm a fan of the shape.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

TimeShifter said:


> I guess I should have specified that I'm a fan of the shape.


You know, the Harmony 880/890 is actually slightly peanut shaped.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> You know, the Harmony 880/890 is actually slightly peanut shaped.


So are several older models, like the 676 which can be had for very reasonable prices on eBay, etc. ...










See full size pic here: http://home.comcast.net/~p.iott/659vs676vs680.jpg

From this post at RemoteControl.com: *Which Harmony to Buy? Look here! Lots of pics!*

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-harmony/thread.cgi?4251


----------



## TimeShifter (Dec 27, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> You know, the Harmony 880/890 is actually slightly peanut shaped.


With the 670 being equally slightly peanut shaped, and that I generally prefer to navigate a remote by touch as opposed to looking at a screen, it's actually a better solution for me. Plus, the price is nice.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

TimeShifter said:


> With the 670 being equally slightly peanut shaped, and that I generally prefer to navigate a remote by touch as opposed to looking at a screen, it's actually a better solution for me. Plus, the price is nice.


The 880 doesn't have a touch screen, it's all physical buttons. The screen is just for labels on the smart buttons, just like on the 670.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Not sure if it's already been posted, but here's link to lots of Harmony remote pics: http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-harmony/thread.cgi?keywords=4251&highlight=pictures

I'm a fan of the URC R7. $30 at Circuit City. Every key can be learned, and while undocumented, it supprts up to 9 macros (Check out the URC-100 manual for instructions). Has a great Cruise Control cluster as well. Not Peanut shaped, but the back is contoured and the keys have pretty good tactile feedback.

http://universalremote.com/product_detail.php?model=47

/s


----------



## TimeShifter (Dec 27, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> The 880 doesn't have a touch screen, it's all physical buttons. The screen is just for labels on the smart buttons, just like on the 670.


Since I prefer to navigate by touch, that big beautiful (hard button driven) color screen (which significantly contributes to the price) is of no value to me.


----------

